# Fact



## soulman (Apr 6, 2006)

FACT in Liverpool. Been a few times to see films and a couple of the art installations. Anyone gone for the membership option and is it worth the money?
http://www.fact.co.uk/


----------



## Mr T (Apr 7, 2006)

my housemate is a member and he says its worth it just because of the amount he saves everytime he goes to the cinema and the odd free ticket - not sure if theres much more to it than that?


----------



## stereotypical (Apr 7, 2006)

Im not a member, but FACT is great.

Have never been to see any of the arty stuff there, should do really but never know whats on or nothin


----------



## soulman (Apr 9, 2006)

stereotypical said:
			
		

> Im not a member, but FACT is great.
> 
> Have never been to see any of the arty stuff there, should do really but never know whats on or nothin



You can get a newsletter by email here - http://www.fact.co.uk/mailinglist.php?group=8


----------



## stereotypical (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers, la


----------

